# Chicken With Asiago, Prosciutto, and Sage



## ibglowin (Feb 9, 2010)

This one is always a hit when made for family or entertaining friends. Very easy to make and everyone who has had it has asked for the recipe. From Bon Appetit originally. Pairs well with your favorite white especially a good Chardonnay since this has loads of butter in it. Rosemary smashed potatoes is a good side dish. 

This is truly decadent to the senses with wine.






Warning this is not a low fat meal!






SERVES 4 

*Ingredients:*

4 small boneless skinless chicken breast halves, pounded to 1/4-inch thickness
all-purpose flour
6 tablespoons butter, divided
1/2 cup asiago cheese, finely grated
8 slices prosciutto, folded crosswise
2/3 cup dry white wine
2 teaspoons fresh sage, minced
4 whole sage leaves, for garnish

*Directions*

1) Preheat oven to 375 degrees.
2) Sprinkle chicken breasts with salt and pepper.
3) Coat both sides with flour, shaking off excess.
4) Melt 4 tablespoons butter in large skillet over medium-high heat.
5) Add chicken breast and saute until brown, turning once, about 5 minutes.
6) Transfer chicken to rimmed baking sheet, reserve skillet.
7) Sprinkle 2 tablespoons cheese over each breast.
8) Top each with 2 prosciutto slices.
9) Bake until chicken is cooked through, about 5 minutes.
10) Meanwhile, add wine, minced sage, and 2 tablespoons butter to skillet.
11) Boil until sauce is reduced to 1/3 cup, scraping up browned bits, about 4 minutes.
12) Transfer chicken breasts to platter.
13) Top each with sage leaf, drizzle pan sauce over, and serve.


----------



## robie (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh my! That is... I'm speechless!

Now why would you show something so-o-o-o-o delectable this time of day?


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 9, 2010)

So you could make it for dinner tonight. 

What time should I be over!


----------



## admiral (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks good, Mike. So is this what is being served tonight in Lost Almost? And the wine to accompany this feast?


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 9, 2010)

I think we are making the rounds of leftovers from Super Bowl Sunday still at our place. But it was (almost) just as good!


----------



## Scott (Feb 9, 2010)

Great minds think alike, I am making something very similar to that tonight, should be ready by 6:30ishNow what to use for dry white wine???


----------



## admiral (Feb 9, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> I think we are making the rounds of leftovers from Super Bowl Sunday still at our place. But it was (almost) just as good!



Yes, it was chili for me at lunch today. It was good on Sunday, I think it was better today. It went well with a West Coast Pale Ale that I made.


----------

